# Airflow Dark Base 900 Pro



## Denthoron (21. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe als Gehäuse das Dark Base 900 Pro, einen 5820k 4,5GHz@1.22V und eine Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock Premium übertaktet auf, je nach Temp, 2050-2101 Mhz. Die restliche config steht in der Signatur.
Bisher sind dort die 3 vorgegebenen Silent Wings 3 Lüfter sowie ein Noctua NH-D15 installiert.

Bei Spielen wird die CPU meist um die 60° warm was von der Lautstärke des Lüfters okay ist. Hörbar wird er nur, wenn die CPU beim Rendern oder Prime95 auf 100% läuft.
Die Grafikkarte wird mit der vergebenen Lüfter Kurve bis zu ~80° warm was dann zu einem deutlich hörbaren Knacken/Zirpen des Gehäuses führt. Mit selbst eingestellter Lüfter Kurve wird sie meist ~70° warm, das Knacken ist dann nur selten aber der Lüfter dreht natürlich hörbar auf (60-70+% RPM).
Wenn die Grafikkarte 75-80° erreicht ist auch die Stelle an der Glasscheibe wo sie Sitzt extrem heiß.

Meine Frage wäre nun ob es sich dabei um einen Hitzestau handeln könnte und/oder ich das mit weiteren Lüftern verbessern kann.
Das Gehäuse ist vorne leer, also der Festplatten- und Laufwerkkäfig ist ausgebaut so das zwischen Frontlüftern und der CPU/GPU kein Hindernis ist. Einen dritten Lüfter vorne habe ich auf jeden Fall noch vor einzubauen allerdings sitzt der dann ja ganz oben und betrifft nicht wirklich die Grafikkarte. (kann ich einfach jeden belieben 140mm Staubfilter davor setzen?)

Würde es Sinn ergeben unten und/oder oben weitere Lüfter einzubauen?
Auf der Höhe der GPU kann man zwar noch Seitenlüfter einbauen allerdings sind die ja hinter dem Mainboard da auf der GPU Seite die Glasscheibe sitzt. Das würde also denke ich weniger bringen.

Für Hinweise und Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar, leider sind die Silent Wings 3 nicht grade günstig so, dass ich Testweise mal nen Vollausbau ausprobieren will.

Gruß
Denthoron


----------



## John_Wick (21. August 2016)

Wie schnell laufen denn die Silent Wings 3? Sind sie heruntergeregelt? Weil die befördern nicht so viel Luft wenn du sie herunterregelst. Damit sie unter Last beim Zocken die Abwärme gut befördern müsstest du sie schon auf 12V laufen lassen. Alternativ durch stärkere Lüfter ersetzen. Du könntest vorne zwar noch einen dritten Lüfter einbauen aber dann muss der hintere Lüfter viel mehr leisten. Wenn drei Lüfter vorne reinpusten kommt der hintere nicht mehr hinterher. Es sei denn du regelst die vorderen Lüfter runter aber dann kannst du auch genauso gut zwei Lüfter verwenden das kommt aufs gleiche raus. 2 vorne einer hinten ist schon gut.


----------



## Denthoron (21. August 2016)

Hey,

wie schnell sie laufen kann ich gar nicht sagen. Die 3 Lüfter sind ja an ein PWM Hub vom Gehäuse angeschlossen, den Hub habe ich dann an den zweiten CPU PWM Anschluss vom Mainboard angeschlossen (CPU_OPT). Beim Auslesen steht dort im BIOS dann N/A. Am Gehäuse selber kann man zwischen PWM und Manuel umschalten (volle Power dann denk ich mal da sie lauter werden).

Wenn die 3 vorne mehr Leisten dachte ich ja das ich das evtl. durch Lüfter oben im Gehäuse auffangen kann.

Edit:
Okay der CPU_OPT Anschluss regelt die Lüfter auf das selbe Level wie die CPU - also Aktuell 768 für alle drei.


----------



## John_Wick (21. August 2016)

768 rpm ist bissl wenig für Silent Wings. Da wird nicht so viel Luft bewegt. Im Idle reicht es aus aber unter Last beim zocken wundert es mich nicht wenn die Temperaturen dann höher sind. Teste mal auf 12V also schiebe den Regler nach ganz rechts. Wenn die Temps dann besser sind weißt du dass die Lüfter zu schwach sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

Was meinst du mit knacken? Verziehen sich die Kunststoffteile? Das hat mich beim Primo ja schon genervt!


----------



## Denthoron (21. August 2016)

Also wenn ich den Regler nach ganz rechts schiebe ist die Grundlautstärke zwar etwas höher aber dafür ist die CPU ca. 4-5° Kühler und die Grafikkarte fast 10° Kühler - und dadurch ist das System unter Last spürbar leiser. Muss ich halt den Regler zwischen IDLE und Last hin und her schieben aber das ist ja kein Aufwand.
Davon ab dann aber trotzdem die Frage ob ein dritter Lüfter vorne und ein weiter hinten/oben das Ergebnis noch verbessern könnte? Das Verhältnis bleibt ja fast gleich aber es dürfte mehr Luftumsatz sein.

@ Narbennarr: Wahrscheinlich - Beim Enthoo Luxe war es die Scheibe die geknackt hat, das kann ja jetzt nicht passieren da dickes Glas, aber das Mesh über und unter der Glasscheibe knackst wenn das System zu heiß wird also ab ~75-80°+, zwar nicht annähernd so nervig wie beim Enthoo Luxe aber ein höheres Lüftergeräusch ist angenehmer als das Knacken.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

Von den Enthoos Pro/luxe/Primo kenne ich das, teilweise sehr laut und nervend. Bei Dark Base hätte ich das nicht erwartet. Werde ich drauf achten, danke!


----------



## Denthoron (21. August 2016)

Also es ist vorhanden aber verglichen mit dem Enthoo Luxe kaum der Rede wert. Das habe ich zurückgeschickt weil es beim Aufheizen und Abkühlen absolut nervend geknackt hat.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

Dein Asus Board hat doch den Luxus von komplett vollwertigen PWM Anschlüssen. Warum klemmst du den Hub nicht an einen anderen Anschluss und definierst dort eine Lüfterkurve die dir entgegenkommt? Die wird zwar immer noch nach CPU Temp geregelt, dafür bist du aber nicht an den CPU Lüfter gebunden. Andere alternative, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus, wäre eine Softwarelösung wie Speedfan, Dort müsstet du den Hub dann sogar nach GPU Temp regeln können.

Wenn du einen zusätzlichen Lüfter willst, dann optimalerweise im Deckel rausblasend !


----------



## Denthoron (21. August 2016)

Mh, dachte nur der CPU und CPU_OPT Anschluss wären PWM geregelt und die restlichen Anschlüsse auf dem Board nicht?

Wäre das denn spürbar vorne einen dritten Lüfter und im Deckel einen rausblasend einzubauen?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

Asus hat als einziger Hersteller komplett umschaltbare Anschlüsse. Du kannst also jeden Anschluss auf PWM umstellen auch die CHA_SYS!

Der Deckellüfter bringt sicher am meisten, ein dritter vorne denke ich nicht so viel, da du aktuell vermutlich einen Hitzestau hast
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Denthoron (21. August 2016)

Ah okay - danke für den Hinweis - dann werde ich den Lüfter Hub umstecken.
Danke für die Seite.  Die Variante mit 3 Front Lüftern ist zwar leider nicht dabei aber der Decken Lüfter scheint gut was zu bringen.


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2016)

Das Board hat vollwertige PWM Anschlüsse. Auch für die CHA_FAN


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Das Board hat vollwertige PWM Anschlüsse. Auch für die CHA_FAN



Genauso ist es.


----------



## Meroveus (22. August 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre nun ob es sich dabei um einen Hitzestau handeln könnte und/oder ich das mit weiteren Lüftern verbessern kann.



Erfahrungsgemäß kann einen so etwas völlig wahnsinnig machen und sehr viel Geld kosten . Mein Tip wäre daher, 1 Lüfter vorne zu entfernen und oben hinten (also in nähe des Heck Lüfters) einzubauen -> Temperaturen erneut prüfen. CPU Temperaturen sollten sich definitiv verbessern. Profitiert die GPU ebenfalls mehr oder weniger stark davon, kann man in die vollen gehen. 

Meine persönliche Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das eine Konstellation von 1 Front, 1 Heck, 2 Deckel, die besten Ergebnisse brachte. Unterdruck (also mehr Lüfter raus als rein), ist bei großer Abwärme im inneren des Gehäuses, allgemein zu bevorzugen. Ein Hitzestau hat bei so einer Konstellation keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Edit: Die Silent Wings 3 sollten definitiv bei voller Drehzahl laufen, da die Luftförderleistung bei diesen Lüftern signifikant einbricht (stärker als bei den meisten anderen), wenn man sie herunter regelt.



Das stimmt nicht. Die Kennlinie ist fast genau so linear wie die vieler anderer Lüfter. Das Problem ist eher das sie auf 100% schon recht wenig leisten und die Hälfte von wenig ist eben noch weniger 
Die Kennlinie ist bei vielen Lüftern sehr linear. Wird auf 100% 100 m3/h umgesetzt sind es auf 50% ~ 50m3/h, die SW sind da nicht anders. Auch beim Round-Up vom Kabelbinder sieht man, dass fast jeder Lüfter recht linear fördert.

Die Kennlinie beim Druck ist viel kritischer, da stürzen alle "Airflow" Lüfter recht steil ab, ausgenommen eLoops.


----------



## Meroveus (22. August 2016)

Mein Fehler, hatte 2 Vergleichsdiagramme und habe nicht auf die Umdrehungszahlen X bei Spannung Y geschaut. Das erweckte den Eindruck, das sie bei 9V, 7V, 5V stärker einbrechen, als der Vergleichs Lüfter. Somit hast du natürlich recht und der Punkt wird editiert.


----------



## blue_focus (22. August 2016)

Ich hatte bei meinem Silent Base 800 ähnliche Probleme.
Hab das nun nach vielem Rumprobieren mit vielen Lüftern und unterschiedlichsten Lüfterkurven nun wie folgt gelöst:

2 Lüfter vorne
2 Lüfter oben
1 Lüfter hinten

Unterschiedliche Lüfterkurven im Asus FanXpert. Alle Gehäuselüfter (nicht die am CPU-Kühler, die bleiben variabel) laufen Temperatur unabhängig mit einer gefixten Drehzahl. Es bringt ab einer gewissen Drehzahl einfach nix mehr sie höher zu stellen. Außer man steht auf ein Staubsaugergeräusch am Schreibtisch.

Silent Profil (für Nachts wenn ich daneben schlafen soll / praktisch unhörbar. Reicht dennoch gaaaanz locker, wenn ich nicht grade übernacht irgenwas Schwerarbeit mäßiges machen lasse): 
Frontlüfter ca. mit 250rpm ganz langsam
und Hecklüfter läuft mit ca.  mit ca. 600rpm 
Die beiden Lüfter oben sind aus


Standard Profil:
Front -> 650rpm
Heck -> 800rpm
Oben -> 230rpm

Turbo Profil (für Gaming und optimiert für die Graka Kühlung:
Front -> 850rpm
Heck -> 500rpm (der bekommt eh fast nix mehr ab als AirFlow Lüfter, da die oberen beiden "DruckLüfter" alles wegschnappen )
Oben -> 800rpm



Ich habe bemerkt, dass zu viel Power auf die Front Lüfter für die Graka sogar kontraproduktiv ist, weil die dann der Custom 980TI die heiße Abluft wieder zurückdrücken.


----------



## Denthoron (22. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Vielen Antworten, ich werde mir dann 2 weitere SIlent Wings 3 Kaufen und diese oben mit einbauen.

Kurze Frage noch wegen den Lüfterkurven: Wenn ich alle Gehäuselüfter an den PWM Hub anschließe und diesen dann an einen der PWM Anschlüsse des Mainboards, kann ich die Lüfter dann einzeln regeln oder nur den PWM Hub der dann alle Lüfter auf den selben Wert regelt?


----------



## John_Wick (22. August 2016)

Der PWM Hub leitet das Signal vom Board weiter an alle Lüfter. Es werden also alle gleich geregelt wenn sie am Hub angeschlossen sind. Ein Lüfter im Deckel reicht. Dann hast du 2 vorne die reinsaugen und einen hinten und hinten oben die rauspusten. Damit solltest du gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Ich denke ein 5. Lüfter wird kaum noch was bringen.


----------



## target2804 (22. August 2016)

Also um ehrlich zu sein sollten 2 Lüfter in der Front und einer Hinten vollkommen ausreichen. Da nochmal welche oben reinzustecken halte ich für kontraproduktiv!


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

Es kann bei der "Überdruck"bestückung durchaus zu einem Hitzestau kommen, gerade bei einem Silentcase wie dem DBP900. Von daher ist ein weitere Deckellüfter sicher nicht verkehrt


----------



## blue_focus (23. August 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Der PWM Hub leitet das Signal vom Board weiter an alle Lüfter. Es werden also alle gleich geregelt wenn sie am Hub angeschlossen sind. Ein Lüfter im Deckel reicht. Dann hast du 2 vorne die reinsaugen und einen hinten und hinten oben die rauspusten. Damit solltest du gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Ich denke ein 5. Lüfter wird kaum noch was bringen.



Also bei mir hat der 2. Lüfter oben im Deckel definitiv noch mal was gebracht - sicher so 3-4 Grad auf der GraKa.


----------



## Denthoron (23. August 2016)

Hmpf, hab grade gesehen das ich Silent Wings 3 statt Silent Wings 3 PWM bestellt habe.

War der Unterschied jetzt das sich PWM Automatisch Regeln kann oder auch das man nur bei PWM ne bestimmte Drehzahl einstellen konnte?


----------



## v3nom (23. August 2016)

PWM Lüfter sollten per PWM Signal geregelt werden, geht aber auch per Spannung.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Hmpf, hab grade gesehen das ich Silent Wings 3 statt Silent Wings 3 PWM bestellt habe.
> 
> War der Unterschied jetzt das sich PWM Automatisch Regeln kann oder auch das man nur bei PWM ne bestimmte Drehzahl einstellen konnte?



PWM hat NICHTS mit automatischer Regelung zu tun. Kurioserweise  behaupten das sogar einige Reviewseiten, frag mich wie man darauf kommt.
PWM ist lediglich die Art wie geregelt wird. Während bei 3 Pin Lüftern die Spannung gesenkt wird liegt bei PWM immer 12 V an und über den vierten Pin kommt ein Signal das die Steuerung übernimmt. PWM Lüfter können natürlich auch über Spannung geregelt werden und in den meisten Fällen ist das auch kein Problem.

Du hast natürlich ein Problem wenn du die 3 Pin mit an den PWM Hub stecken willst, das geht nicht, da bei PWM ja immer 12V anliegen und 3 Pin Lüfter damit auf 100% laufen


----------



## blue_focus (23. August 2016)

Vorteil bei den PWMs ist hald, dass sie viel weiter runter geregelt werden können als ihre nicht PWM Brüder.

Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denthoron (24. August 2016)

Alles klar, habe die Bestellung schon storniert und die PWM Variante bestellt - hoffe mal sie wurden noch nicht losgeschickt. Danke für die Antworten.


----------

